# Rikon or Turncrafter Midi lathe?



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

I want to try turning, but first I need a lathe. On Craigslist there is two good candidates. A older Rikon with 8 tools $300. Or a Turncrafter 1018vs 10 inch, like new, and accessories $345. They both have their pros and cons, but I'm new and don't know that much. Thanks


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

What model is the Rikon and what tools does it come with? A list of the accessories with the Turncrafter would help too. PSI has several sizes and packages that have different accessory packages.

Personally, if only one of them is variable speed that would be a strong pro in its favor. Knowing what you plan or would like to do with it will help too. If you are just planning to make pens for example, you don't need much swing but if you want to do bowls for example, a larger, heavier lathe would be the better choice. Also, don't forget to budget for some sharpening gear , unless you only plan to use carbide turning tools.

EDIT: I forgot to add…In general, I think of Rikon as being the better brand of the 2 but I don't have either one and frankly, unless there is something wrong with one of them either will work just fine so size and accessories would probably be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

If both of them work well for that price, you can't go wrong. As you are just starting out, pick the best one and try turning. As someone suggested, variable speed is very appealing. When you decide this is for you and know what kind of turning you like, sell the old one and pick your next machine. When buying accessories for the old one, keep in mind that they will be used on your next lathe, so buy accordingly. Try a turning club for assistance and advice.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I have the Turncrafter 12" and haven't had any issues with it


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

The turncrafter offer didn't turn out. the Rikon has no info, it is an older model I think, and there is a little rust. It's a manual speed, but a pro is it comes with 8 turning tools. I have sharpening supplies, and have gotten pretty good at sharpening standard chisels. Another option is a Central Machinery it retails around 400$ and it comes with some tools. They seller is asking $350 
How much do lathes retain value?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Another option is a Central Machinery it retails around 400$...
> - Preston321


Not sure which one you are looking at, but the $400 Harbor Freight lathe can be had for around $320 with a coupon. It isn't a small lathe like the ones you mention though, but is considered more or less a full size lathe and is essentially a clone of the Jet JWL-1236 which sells for around twice the price. It is an excellent starting lathe, and they turn up on CL quite often for even less. If you're instead referring to the Harbor Freight benchtop mini (10×18), it can be had for just a bit more than $200, again, using a 20% off coupon. That one is actually a clone of, well… just say it's one of many whos only real difference is the paint job 










For used value, the general rule is there really is no general rule  The larger brand names tend to do better though, so a used Jet will typically sell used for more than a used Harbor Freight in the same condition. And accessories usually don't factor much into the equation unless they are high end - like top of the line turning tools, expensive chucks, etc…

Cheers,
Brad

PS: If you put your location in your profile, users around your area might be able to help you find a better deal.


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. I'll probably see if the Rikon seller could go any lower. If not then I might try the larger HF one. If anybody knows of better deals, I'm around central Wisconsin


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Sounds like your looking at bench top models. Keep in mind Harbor Freight tools only have a 90 day warranty, you can get a 1 yr warranty. The HF 10×12 is sometimes on sale for $185. HF 12×33 lathe is $299 with the coupon from Poplar Woodworking Feb 2020 issue #251. A good starter lathe. Menards has a Performax 12" Mini on sale for $170, with 2 yr warranty, a small cheap starter lathe. Turncrafter 10" new is $359 https://www.pennstateind.com/store/mini-lathes.html#/filter:spechorsepower:3$252F4HP, 3yr warranty. If all you want to turn is pens https://www.pennstateind.com/store/mini-lathes.html#/filter:spechorsepower:1$252F5


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

In Wisconson, you have Menards. They offer in wood lathes Performax, Delta and Rikon. They have free shipping to there stores for pick-up, when you order online. When they do their 11% rebate offers, it also applies to their online orders also. Currently the Peformax mini is on sale for $170, with 2yr warranty. They also have Rikon 70-105 $300 https://www.menards.com/main/search.html?sf_categoryHierarchy=&search=wood+lathes


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions I'll look into them. I like the idea of buying it new, so if anything breaks I can call support. I like the Performax lathe, and its is priced nicely. I'll probably try it out. Menards has good customer service, and returns are easy. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

keep in mind the Performax has a smaller 3 amp motor. This has the #1 morse taper. Not as poplar as the #2 morse taper which most lathes have. So you have to keep that in mind when getting accessories (centers, drill chucks and arbors). Should be good for small turns such as pens, peppermills and small bowls. The bearings will run hot, so use light cuts and keep your chisels "sharp". best way to look at this size is it's a starter or light duty lathe. There is a learning curve, and you may figure out you want a nicer lathe. Then you can figure out if you like turning and the type of options you want when you upgrade. when you upgrade this lathe to another, you can keep this lathe as a buffing lathe or a second. Have fun, you just may get addicted to turning, instead of playing video games. At least turning, you will have a finished project to show.


----------



## TimInIndiana (Jan 6, 2018)

> Not sure which one you are looking at, but the $400 Harbor Freight lathe can be had for around $320 with a coupon.


Didn't Harbor Freight start excluding the Central Machinery from it's usual 20% off coupons?


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm going to check their selection out. I hope to start turning soon so I hope they are included. If not I'll try something else.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I would not buy any lathe that has a #1 Morse taper. Nearly every other lathe you might upgrade to will have a MT2 and none of the centers or the MT1 accessories you might buy will be useable. Plus there just aren't as many MT1 accessories available.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Not sure which one you are looking at, but the $400 Harbor Freight lathe can be had for around $320 with a coupon.
> 
> Didn t Harbor Freight start excluding the Central Machinery from it s usual 20% off coupons?
> 
> - TimInIndiana


I just looked at a coupon and you are right, nearly everyone of their power tool store brands , including Central Machinery, are in the exclusion list on the coupon. Good to know.


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

It's still an OK deal, but I think I'll just look around some more. The older lathes are pretty common on craigslist just need to find a good deal.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you go through with buying a lathe, pay attention to the tapers, get #2 mt as mentioned, and pay attention to the spindle thread size and tpi. Some of the lathes, especially older ones, can have sizing/tpi that are difficult to find accessories for. If you decide to get a chuck look for ones that use inserts and will fit a 1-1/4" x 8 tip thread. An insert will size it down, then if you get a bigger lathe, the chuck is still usable without a long adapter.

Variable speed, whether electronic or reeves drive pulleys, would be high on my list. Between roughing, finish cuts, sanding, and finishing (if done on the lathe) need significant speed variation for best results. Turn a knob, move a lever (reeves), or fumble with loosening the motor, change pulleys, tighten, do something, repeat.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Central Machinery used to be honored with the coupon. Just checked the wedsite, the coupon is not honored with Central Machinery. they used to.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

For what it's worth, and it is just my opinion, I would not let the manual speed change be a deal killer. Yeh. It's a minor nuisance. So, are you in a hurry? :>) For hobby use, it's not a big deal. Also, again, my opinion, I would rather have an older Rikon in good working condition than a newer Central Machinery.


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

Yeah, I totally agree, if I find a manual one for a good price, I will take it. Just have to wait.


----------



## OiBowyer (Jun 3, 2018)

As an alternative you could buy a membership to a maker space that has a lathe. Then you can see if you enjoy turning with almost no investment.


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

It is a good idea but I don't mind investing a little money, and I have a workspace. I just need to find the right lathe. They cycle pretty fast though. I have lost out on a few deals because I was minutes late.


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

I have ended up getting an old one of a kind lathe. It has no name but it came with all the necessary components. One problem is that the tail and head stock aren't tapered there just threaded. Is there any conversion kits so I can get it to a taper or spur drive. It came with a warped faceplate.

















The head stock is about 5/8 with about 8 tpi

The tail stock is threaded, but it doesn't have any bearings so I'm worried about stress on the machine.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Is there any conversion kits so I can get it to a taper or spur drive…. The head stock is about 5/8 with about 8 tpi
> [...]
> The tail stock is threaded, but it doesn't have any bearings so I'm worried about stress on the machine.
> - Preston321


There are spindle adapters available, but 5/8" x 8tpi is an unusual size… double check to make sure that is what you have. I believe the ShopSmith has a 5/8" spindle, but it is not threaded IIRC. In the mean time, I'd grab a thread tap for that spindle size (after you verify it) if you don't already have one. With it, you can make all sorts of useful things, like face plates, threaded glue blocks, jam chucks, mandrels for just about anything, polishing cones, sanding discs, etc… the list is almost endless and you can make them all out of scrap wood.

The tailstock is a bit more of a problem, but what you have now looks like a plain dead center - which works just fine and was all that was used for hundreds of years until the invention of the live center. Just keep it lubed with a little bit of wax now and then. Finding a live center might be a bit of a challenge, and you might have to have something machined up to act as some sort of adapter.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

+1 on getting a thread tap to make your own faceplates and other useful things.

You may be able to make your own drive center with a coupling nut if you can get one with the right thread. You can see an example here. I first saw this in a Shopnotes Magazine (#73).

The dead center will probably work just fine but I can envision making a live center in a similar way using a coupling nut with a bearing mounted on a bolt in the coupling nut and making a cone center for it to fit over the bearing like Mike Peace does in this video. You would want to get a bearing that can handle the axial load you will apply when you tighten it down. Might be a little challenging but I like a good challenge. 

Note that Nova (Teknatool) makes a spur center that fits into their chucks for which you may be able to find an insert/adapter that matches the threads of your lathe, though this option may cost more than you spent on your lathe.


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

Okay thanks for all the great suggestions. I'm pretty sure I messed up on the 5/8 thing. I'm think it is actually a 5/8 11 for a couple of reasons. But any way if it is I'm planning on tapping the shop Smith adaptor and then get accessories in 1 8tpi. For the tail stock I'll look into that coupling idea.


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

The double check was necessary, also an old rusty tape measurer isn't the best choice. The bolt is 1/2 13, weird size for lathe but I was thinking that Home Depot sells threaded "walls" in 1/2 13 to 3/4 10, also from 3/4 10 to 1 8. So could I use the two to then make a standard 1inch 8 tpi. They are all coated with loctite, and once cured are rated for 6000 psi.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

1/2"-13tpi is your common everyday 1/2" course thread - so you should be able to fab something up without much fuss. And getting a thread tap will be easy  Having a spindle adapter is convenient, but for some things, like turning a bowl, you don't want that much weight hanging too far from the headstock bearing - which is where threaded glueblocks really shine!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

It makes sense, but would adding the two "walls" add too much weight. I think it would be just as much or less than the other adaptors. I'm just thinking because faceplates brand new aren't to expensive, and they have all the proper components. 
Thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> It makes sense, but would adding the two "walls" add too much weight. I think it would be just as much or less than the other adaptors. I'm just thinking because faceplates brand new aren't to expensive, and they have all the proper components.
> Thanks
> - Preston321


It's not the weight of the adapter, it's how far out from the support bearing it pushes the work piece. You want heavy pieces (like bowls) as close to the headstock and it's supporting bearing as possible. Here is a visual for reference:










Faceplates put the workpiece as close to the bearing as possible, even closer than using a chuck. Threaded glueblocks, just like faceplates, do the same but are free 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

Okay that makes more sense


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

There are 2 types of chuck "adapters" 1) typically called an adapter, like Brad's pics and 2) an insert, threaded inside and outside. Inserts only move the chuck out ~3/8" and many good chucks like Oneway and Nova use them.

Good luck with this lathe. Just watch how many $ you put into it. If you like turning and get a modern lathe you may not get any $ for this old one.


----------



## Preston321 (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm just starting so I didn't want to drop 300+ on a lathe and find out I don't like it. But I do see how it could be easier to by a modern one.


----------

